# AFSOC members.



## SwampThingNV (Feb 13, 2019)

Hey, there.


----------



## SwampThingNV (Feb 13, 2019)

Accidentally hit post before I typed out the entire message. I was generally curious if there are any AFSOC individuals on the page that have experience with the new changes that are made to SOWT as well as AFSOC training as a whole. I spend a couple hours on this past Monday signing some papers with my recruiter and I’ve heard rumors about pipeline being changed in recent years. Just curious as to what a general timeline will be as far as; Basic, A&S, jump, dive, ATC etc.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 13, 2019)

Do you have a BMT Start Date?


----------



## policemedic (Feb 13, 2019)

It seems to me that timeline will be determined by whether or not you get Selected.  5 meter target, young man.


----------



## SwampThingNV (Feb 13, 2019)

DA SWO said:


> Do you have a BMT Start Date?


Negative.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 14, 2019)

SwampThingNV said:


> Negative.


Then don't worry about it.
Get in shape, physically and mentally.
Getting a BMT date and being ready to start should be your only concern.


----------

